# Any good specialists for treating low progesterone of Womens side issues?



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello All,

A good friend of mine has just had tests because her and her DH have been trying to get pregnant for a year.  She has come back with low progesterone, she is going for scans and further tests but I wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions for specialists in low progesterone or womens side IF issues?

She lives in Brighton and works in London so anyone in the South East?

Thanks for any suggestions/tips anyone has

xxxx


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi - might be worth looking into my clinic, which is Life Fertility Care.  They are based in Leamington Spa, but as it's a medicated approach (rather than IVF) appointments are every few months with reviews via phone/skype.  When I looked up the clinic online they seemed to fit the bill in terms of being the next step before IVF, and success rates seem comparable to that of IVF for couples who don't have sperm / tubal issues.


I'd know for years that my progesterone was on the low side, but couldn't seem to get anyone in the NHS to agree that this was an issue.  The NHS criteria seems to be that a level above 30 is acceptable, but my clinic likes to see it above 60.  It was good to meet the doctor there and feel that finally I was being taken seriously, and their whole approach is just brilliant.


As for the distance from the clinic, we live in North Yorkshire so it's about a 3 hour trek, but as I said, a lot of it is done remotely.


Feel free to PM me about this,
Cx


----------

